# Limping tegu



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

If my little one can't hold he self up with her hind legs what do i do to make them stronger? She can punch her self around but can't hold her self up, don't get me wrong she is a fast little girl when she is scared just that she can't really walk around. She just kinda lies on the ground where ever she walks, I'm thinking its painful for her. I have her under a full spectrum 24" full spectrum and a basking spot with a UVB,UVA, mercury heating bulb. Has a humity of 75 constantly because of my reptile foger. If had her 3 days and she ate turkey and pinky/ mill worms. Will she grow out of this? I am also dusting her food with calcium.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 18, 2012)

Wish I could help you, the 1 we just got won't eat he just sleeps.....


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine eats and drinks just fine just sleeps a lot and limps, she won't even burrow because she dosnt have the strength to. I made her a little hole under a log that she sleeps in.


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 18, 2012)

Take her to the vet to get checked. But other than that, keep doing what you're doing. Hope she bounces back.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 18, 2012)

Not a lot of vets know how to care for these animals. Especially if u live in a small town not near a big 1. Hopefully you have 1 close to you I know we don't.


----------



## tresh (Oct 18, 2012)

At the very least, a vet would be able to do an xray to find out if there's a problem with the bones. That alone would help with the care of a lizard.


----------



## james.w (Oct 18, 2012)

What brand/size bulbs are you using for UVB? How far away are the bulbs from the basking spot/substrate? Can you post pics of the entire enclosure? Sounds like either MBD or possible spine injury.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

If only had here 3 days so mbd can't be my fault, and it's all zoo med, that's my favorite brand. And 14" away 100wtt bulb and sure I will later.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not an expert but try this ( my beardie recovered from mbd with this) put electrolytes in water.feed orally and also mist bottle with electrolytes daily.keep up the uvb and the calcium.but try adding cod liver oil to the diet.it helps them metabolize the other vitamins/nutrients.see if that helps at all.also, is he going to the bathroom? If anything is 'stuck ' the oil helps plus if you soak him in warm ( not hot) water...it might help? Niles is my first tegu but i know these things have worked on my other animals.niles has now slowed...think wants to 'hibernate '.i keep offering food but he's just like "no thanks...just snuggle me " 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

